# Smoker Racks



## smokin jason (Nov 10, 2014)

Good day everyone,

I just have a quick question.  Is there a preferred expanded steel dimension that is used to make the racks for a smoker?  It is time to start making them and i am coming to find out there are a lot of different sizes.  I plan on getting a giant sheet and cutting it to the needed sizes. If this is one of those preference decisions i plan on being able to do anything from Veggi's to chicken wings to cheeses to things the size of full briskets and chickens.  Thanks you so much for your time.  And sorry in advance if this is a silly question.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 11, 2014)

The smaller the holes the better. That will keep things from falling threw.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 11, 2014)

3/4 x 9 flat expanded metal is pretty much the most commonly used size for grates, but if you have something with smaller size holes, that will work as well, especially if it's cheap or even free.  a 4 x 8 sheet of the expanded metal goes for around $50 each here in my area.


----------



## smokin jason (Nov 11, 2014)

Awesome!  Thanks so much both of you.  I will now be on the hunt.


----------



## brownpeter335 (Jan 28, 2015)

I also got help from this forum. Thanks for that.


----------



## hugestapedius (Jan 28, 2015)

I baught 5 brand new oven racks that fit my dimensions for about 10% more then it cost me to makr them from tube and perf sheet.  Something to consider


----------

